

If driverless cars save lives, where will we get organs? - RaSoJo
http://fortune.com/2014/08/15/if-driverless-cars-save-lives-where-will-we-get-organs/

======
Nzen
Prisoners (ala Larry Niven's "The Jigsaw Man").

Hospital brokered Markets (if we ever legalize sales).

tldr; Bre Pettis via Erin Griffith's answer: 3D printing.

~~~
nmcveity
Another answer is in the movie "Never Let Me Go", one of the most bleak movies
ever made.

------
cellis
Grow them in vats? There was a story about lab grown vaginas a while ago;
hoping this happens for organs too soon.

------
pointpointclick
Police shootings.

------
yid
Motorcyclists.

------
panarky
Pedestrians.

